# jdselig's lawn journal



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey guys! This forum is awesome. I have always been into my lawn the the info here it's amazing. My wife thinks I'm crazy, my neighbors think my lawn is incredible and are always stopping by asking questions.

I build a couple homes a year and recently moved into our new home last Feburary. I installed irrigation the beginning of June. Against better judgement I tried planting June 15th. This summer was a killer for us. We got over 30 inches of snow in April and went right to summer. No rain for weeks and then 5 to 7 inches of rain all at once. Two day after seed down we got over 5 inches of rain. Needless to say it completely washed my hard work away. I tried to salvage but knew I wouldnt be happy so I killed it all and decided to start over later in the summer. I reprepped everything and round two was August 10th. I used 50/50 KBG/PRG. I have to touch up the hell strips a few times but this time was a success.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice home and killer lawn! Great work.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks awesome. Are you cutting with a reel mower?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. That looks great!


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks awesome. Are you cutting with a reel mower?


Thanks! No, cutting with a Exmark Commercial 30 at 2 inches. I would love to reel mow at about an inch. I will be watching for a GM1600 this December at the Weeks auction.


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> Welcome to TLF. That looks great!


Thanks gman! Not bad for 63 days.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Welcome. Nice work!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks awesome! Great stripes too.

In hindsight I wish I started beginning of August instead of the 26th. But life happened.

Your work is a great example of starting earlier. Many are afraid to begin so early in August thinking it is too hot. But your grass is going to be nice and established before you get blasted by winter again.

Great work!


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

How about some double 30 inch stripes!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's looks like it was reel mowed. Awesome. That 2in hoc is a sweet spot in my opinion.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Looks amazing! Do you have a striping kit on that Exmark? I wish my TimeMaster would leave stripes like that


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> That's looks like it was reel mowed. Awesome. That 2in hoc is a sweet spot in my opinion.


Thanks gman. I think you may be right. Long enough to hide minor level imperfections but still short enough to look good. I did cut it at 1.5 inches once and it didn't look as good. I haven't let it get above 2 inch HOC so it was still plenty green but it looked a bit hacked. I thought it was the rotary mower and really want to try reel cutting at about 1-1.25 inches and see what it looks like.


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Looks amazing! Do you have a striping kit on that Exmark? I wish my TimeMaster would leave stripes like that


I do, Checkmate. I am not really happy with the Exmark. It is very heavy. When I say heavy I mean it cuts great and is easy to maneuver but all that weight (175) on those 4 very small contact spots really seem to mat the grass. Also the grass packs under the deck with even the slightest moisture. Today the grass was not wet, the mower tires never were wet but because of the moisture in the grass itself it packs under the deck. I hate, cant stand it. Another reason. I want to reel mow. Wish I could get a GM1600 to cut around 1.5-1.75 inches. That would be perfect for me.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

jdselig said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing! Do you have a striping kit on that Exmark? I wish my TimeMaster would leave stripes like that
> ...


How long does it take you to mow with the Exmark?


----------



## jdselig (Jul 17, 2018)

Baging, 45 minutes. Mulching would take slightly less but these decks pack full of grass so easy it's not even possible to NOT collect with how thick and lush the lawn is. Another 15 minutes to edge and blow.



Eric said:


> jdselig said:
> 
> 
> > Alex1389 said:
> ...


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

jdselig said:


> Baging, 45 minutes. Mulching would take slightly less but these decks pack full of grass so easy it's not even possible to NOT collect with how thick and lush the lawn is. Another 15 minutes to edge and blow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same problem with my 21" super recycler if I try to mow anything under 2.75". The struggle is real!


----------

